# Mosquito ice????



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys,

Has anyone checked out the ice on Mosquito in the past few days? I was wanting to fish it on Sunday if the ice isn't too cheesy. Any info is greatly appreciated.

Wes


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the shore ice might now be safe... your best bet would be to call the bait shops


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

steelhauler i was at mosquito today went to the spillway alot of small perch being caught and around the big handicap wheelchair ramp there was alot of open water over there and the ice doesn't look to safe alot of cracks. then i drove out by the causeway and alot of cracks and moving ice underneath the bridge on the causeway is all open water i fished there for about 2 hours a couple bites thats about it but i wouldn't venture out there it doesn't look to safe.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys,

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I'll wait until next weekend.

Wes


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to skeeter today at the north end stayed up there all day with good ice but u need to leave from lindas as far as i know of..if you do decide to go out bring spud bar and spikes got some wet spots, the ice is about 8 to 9'' but be cautious when going out....fish master....


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Fishermen are saying there is about 8 inches of ice on our side of the lake.
We have about 15 cars parked in our lot this morning. They have been doing really well on walleyes, perch and crappies the last few days. They are walking out Northwest from our launch ramp. It is open under the 88 causeway bridge. So please be safe. Will try to post pics. Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are the pictures I promised


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow is she better lookin then he! Maybe a bad hair day?!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

JIG-
This is Sarah...
I thought I would let you know..yes it was a bad hair day, any day working here can do that to you..its a wonder I have hair :
P Plus...lets see some pics of you with some fish...nice hair?? l0l

Sarah @Causeway


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Vibees working the best?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Blue /silver jiggin Rapalas-------Gold Swedish pimples--- and Vib-es. Linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Look forward to this spring on the rocks. Linda you have probably the best selection of spinner rigs Ive found. Ill have plenty of fish for pics then. Sarha Linda couldnt ask for a better bait girl! Bad hair day or not. Bob


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I got out there today but late afternoon..got 2 little nibbles trying a variety of jigging raps, pimples, buckshots, and weighted jig heads - all with minnows. Seems the bite kinda shut off though, most people were talking about marking fish and getting follows but not many takers. I will say this - the lake was popping and creaking quite a bit, and several times creaked and cracked enough to wobble my shanty. Being new to ice fishing this was definitely a little unnerving. What are thoughts on the creaking and cracking noises? I hear hoots and hollers and the 'its making ice' comment..but it sure feels like it's about to crack underneath when its moving around like that ! I was in a big pack of people fishing so there was some safety in numbers, but the ice was only 4-6" where everyone was fishing. Hopefully today being below freezing as well as tonight will help. Open water under the bridge on 88.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey lightman Nubie ice fisherman or not when the ice starts talking ya cant help but listen..............


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> it sure feels like it's about to crack underneath


it IS cracking. its cracking because its expanding. not because its contracting. its unnerving at first but you get used to it. its just pressure release. nothing to worry about. just like if you fill a glass with water and put it in the freezer, youll break the glass. dying ice makes no sound.

after a couple years you associate that sound as being "good"


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

iv been icin for 15 years now and even with all that i know when the ice creaks and cracks it still makes me wanna run for shore..its not so much the noise that gets me its the droping of the ice that gets me. but i say im not going to be the only one runnin for shore. now if everyone eles was runnin then i would be to.. but with the cold spell we are havin its makin not breakin...as far as i know of skeeter has the only fishable ice.... fish master:B


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Your prob right Fishmaster! Still the same sometimes its more the air that affects it but the sun plays tricks too. There are a few factors thatll make it pop. Watching the snow or ice under your feet crack is like flyin without wings! Got to love it when water jumps out of the hole! Should be good to go for awhile yet though. Ground froze up so the edges should hold.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I was sitting on 8" of ice at mosquito late yesterday..less creaking and popping. Slow bite but picked up a couple crappie and one eye.

As far as mosquito being the only fishable lake, I'm not sure what the ice is like or access points, but on my way back from mosquito I did see a couple guys out on Ladue fishing.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone fishing on the south end? I was hoping to avoid some of the crowds from up north and maybe head out from the cemetary Saturday afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm planning Sat and Sunday. (Sat 6am at Lindas,green jeep w/logos) 
Anyone know how much snow we have to deal with?
Steve


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

was out on the south end w/ jiggin'fool saturday morning, BUNCH of dink perch with afew nice ones mixed in. 3-10inchers 1-12to13 inch beast, 4 or five nice cats a small eye thats about it, the perch kept ya busy.
shoulda went to the north end but oh well we still had a good time


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I fished the north end sunday afternoon and evening. Lots of small crappies in all the areas I fished. I did manage a Fish "O" crappie right at dusk. Overall a very slow day. No eyes at all. At least the wind wasn't blowin.. Powerstrokin... Does your sister know you have a picture of her and you as your avatar??


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

From what I gather the crapps heart grows as the water gets colder. Below 41 deg. Maybe thats why all crapps. and the eyes are slow. A month ago it was ALL eyes and now...Fished Sun mornin with the same results. I was in 10fow.


----------

